# 4 Legged Smoking Partners....Show Em



## Bowtech4ever (Oct 25, 2014)

:attention:Mods, please move this if wrongly placed :sorry:

So many of you have 4 legged smoking partners. I want to see them. My wife & adult children don't smoke, so if it weren't for Jagger & Greta, I would have to smoke alone. They have become my preference by far. They hang on every word of a story, and never hog conversation. I (am sure we all) would love to see pics of your pets that make a moment of solitude even better.


----------



## IKickHipsters (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## wabashcr (Nov 26, 2014)

Greta is an awesome dog name. :rockon:


----------



## LazyCaturdayz (Dec 28, 2014)

IKickHipsters said:


> View attachment 51871
> View attachment 51871


Hahaha. That dog on the right would fit in well here. Just a little off...


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

this is a great topic!. Sadly my German Shepherd has passed so I am without my smoking partner anymore. But look forward to seeing everyones!


----------



## Bowtech4ever (Oct 25, 2014)

IKickHipsters said:


> View attachment 51871
> View attachment 51871


:tu:high5: Very nice! German Shorthairs?????


----------



## LazyCaturdayz (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## tmoran (Mar 25, 2014)

No dogs, but this guy loves to sit on my lap while I puff.


----------



## CoCigarSmoker (Jan 7, 2015)

She follows me everywhere....but she's a snob, she will only stick around if she approves of the cigar.


----------



## wabashcr (Nov 26, 2014)

LazyCaturdayz said:


>


Pitty on the left is freaking gorgeous.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

Lucy
View attachment 89980


Deuce
View attachment 89981


----------



## NorCalJaybird (Sep 2, 2014)

This is Pepper. 5 year old Pit/Colly mix. She HATES her picture taken..LOL 

Cheers
Jay


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

Just when I try to find a picture of me and my smoking partners together, I can't. Here's a few cameo's of them, first up my Puggle Chance, then the wild turkeys that roam my neighbors field/farm. Missing are the deer that roam the same property.


----------



## Bowtech4ever (Oct 25, 2014)

NorCalJaybird said:


> This is Pepper. 5 year old Pit/Colly mix. She HATES her picture taken..LOL
> 
> Cheers
> Jay


Looks like she got a really good shake on the genetic mix. I want a better pic of Pepper, not yer Gurkha LOL, or is that your pet and the dog got in the pic by accident? LLLLLMAO. I saw a Pit/Dachshund mix a few months ago (I swear, quit laughing), and it was VERY lucky in the way it turned out too, as that mix could have gone really south. KEWL as hell, this dog was. The owner named it Kang.....?, then I found out why when it just hopped onto the counter from the floor, with no running start. Ohhhhhh, Kangaroo.


----------



## Bowtech4ever (Oct 25, 2014)

CoCigarSmoker said:


> She follows me everywhere....but she's a snob, she will only stick around if she approves of the cigar.


Nice shot, she looks like a regal, high maintenance kinda gal. LOL


----------



## Bowtech4ever (Oct 25, 2014)

tmoran said:


> No dogs, but this guy loves to sit on my lap while I puff.


Good, love a relaxed cat, not restricted to dogs at all, but 4 legs were my requirement......Forgot about birds, so NON-HUMAN, is the amended request. My wife has two Siamese/Manx cats that keep the dogs, and entire household in check.


----------



## CoCigarSmoker (Jan 7, 2015)

Bowtech4ever said:


> Nice shot, she looks like a regal, high maintenance kinda gal. LOL


Oh she's a diva alright!!

Seth


----------



## IKickHipsters (Dec 22, 2014)

Bowtech4ever said:


> :tu:high5: Very nice! German Shorthairs?????


Yes, they are.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

FC Sherwood's Late Harvest Napa Rain SC Fch or as we call her Dolce.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Do 5 legs count?


----------



## Rocket Scientologist (Nov 11, 2014)

CoCigarSmoker said:


> She follows me everywhere....but she's a snob, she will only stick around if she approves of the cigar.


I love those eyes!


----------



## jpalamar (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

jpalamar said:


>


That right there looks like his "not amused" face


----------



## Rocket Scientologist (Nov 11, 2014)

My 2 boxers, Lily and Penny


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

LazyCaturdayz said:


>


The happiness level in this photo is mind blowing


----------



## LazyCaturdayz (Dec 28, 2014)

wabashcr said:


> Pitty on the left is freaking gorgeous.


Thank you! She is the best. Most laid back dog I've ever had.


----------



## _peps (Jan 7, 2015)

IKickHipsters said:


> View attachment 51871


Beautiful pointers! They're all I've owned, my dad's owned, and my grandpop's owned!


----------



## IKickHipsters (Dec 22, 2014)

_peps said:


> Beautiful pointers! They're all I've owned, my dad's owned, and my grandpop's owned!


After these two I'm pretty sure they are all I will ever own, maybe a lab just so I have a dog that can break ice when needed.


----------



## wabashcr (Nov 26, 2014)

LazyCaturdayz said:


> Thank you! She is the best. Most laid back dog I've ever had.


I have a pit myself, and while he's not always laid back, he's one of the coolest, friendliest, most playful dogs I've ever been around. We volunteer with a local pit advocacy group and a pit rescue here. Such wonderful animals in the right environment.


----------



## zippogeek (Nov 28, 2014)

jpalamar said:


>


Is that one of those Savannah half domestic, half wildcats?!


----------



## jpalamar (Sep 7, 2014)

zippogeek said:


> Is that one of those Savannah half domestic, half wildcats?!


It is. I have 2 of them.


----------



## Bowtech4ever (Oct 25, 2014)

MDSPHOTO said:


> FC Sherwood's Late Harvest Napa Rain SC Fch or as we call her Dolce.


Beautiful girl, but I don't recognize the breed. What is she?


----------



## zippogeek (Nov 28, 2014)

jpalamar said:


> It is. I have 2 of them.


Incredibly jealous right now! I was looking at one of these (an F1) several years ago, but couldn't pull the trigger for fear of how he might get along with our dog. But oh man, they are stunning, majestic creatures.


----------



## Horsefeathers (Jul 26, 2013)

My smoking buddy, Bowser.


----------



## Bowtech4ever (Oct 25, 2014)

Rocket Scientologist said:


> My 2 boxers, Lily and Penny


AWESOME markings, domestic or import?


----------



## Bowtech4ever (Oct 25, 2014)

wabashcr said:


> I have a pit myself, and while he's not always laid back, he's one of the coolest, friendliest, most playful dogs I've ever been around. We volunteer with a local pit advocacy group and a pit rescue here. Such wonderful animals in the right environment.


Chris, thank you for what you are doing. We need more. I work with a veterans group in FL that rescues GSD's, and they have just started another venture...Pits for Vets. Sometimes they need help with a delivery leg or two through the Midwest. PM me sometime if you or anyone you work with may be willing to either deliver a pit to a deserving veteran, or just volunteer a few miles of driving to get that dog closer to its new owner. All The Best, BT


----------



## LazyCaturdayz (Dec 28, 2014)

wabashcr said:


> I have a pit myself, and while he's not always laid back, he's one of the coolest, friendliest, most playful dogs I've ever been around. We volunteer with a local pit advocacy group and a pit rescue here. Such wonderful animals in the right environment.


Absolutely! It is all about the owners and how they are raised. Thank you for volunteering! We dont volunteer much but we do educate as many people as we can.


----------



## Heath (Aug 16, 2013)

my girl zoey guarding the humi and my bud the old boy drake just laying around.


----------



## Bernardini (Nov 14, 2013)

My two, a happy go lucky mutt and a Great Dane. The Dane was only 6 months when the pic taken; she is much bigger now!. They are always out with me when I smoke.


----------



## Entropydave (Aug 26, 2014)

Gotta be Alf the cat....


----------



## NorCalJaybird (Sep 2, 2014)

Bowtech4ever said:


> Looks like she got a really good shake on the genetic mix. I want a better pic of Pepper, not yer Gurkha LOL, or is that your pet and the dog got in the pic by accident? LLLLLMAO. I saw a Pit/Dachshund mix a few months ago (I swear, quit laughing), and it was VERY lucky in the way it turned out too, as that mix could have gone really south. KEWL as hell, this dog was. The owner named it Kang.....?, then I found out why when it just hopped onto the counter from the floor, with no running start. Ohhhhhh, Kangaroo.


Ohhh yeah she got a good shake on the genetic mix for sure! She is hot or cold with people though. Either she loves you or hates you and she is not afraid to let you know what list your on. LOL She just got done swimming in the river. This was taken this morning.

Cheers
Jay


----------



## Bowtech4ever (Oct 25, 2014)

Heath said:


> my girl zoey guarding the humi and my bud the old boy drake just laying around.


Sweet.....the whole picture. Everything is just Scweeeeet!


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

Bernardini said:


> My two, a happy go lucky mutt and a Great Dane. The Dane was only 6 months when the pic taken; she is much bigger now!. They are always out with me when I smoke.


Look at those eyes! How can people say dogs don't have souls?


----------



## HardHeaded (Nov 6, 2013)

My outdoor smoking buddies. From left to right.
German Shepherd mix - Tanka
Jack Russel Mix - Trapper John
Boxer - Tilly
Lab Mix - Tippy
Terrier Mix - Twiggy

All adopted from local shelters. The boxer was still a puppy in that picture. My house is more zoo than house.


----------



## Bowtech4ever (Oct 25, 2014)

HardHeaded said:


> My outdoor smoking buddies. From left to right.
> German Shepherd mix - Tanka
> Jack Russel Mix - Trapper John
> Boxer - Tilly
> ...


All but Twiggy loves you unconditionally.....better work on her. LOL


----------



## HardHeaded (Nov 6, 2013)

Bowtech4ever said:


> All but Twiggy loves you unconditionally.....better work on her. LOL


Nah, she loves me. She is just a bit of an odd one and by far the smartest of the 5.


----------



## Shaun (Jun 28, 2014)

This is my best friend Maverick. He already had the name when we adopted him and I didn't really think it fit him. I always just called him "Mavs" or "Mavers". He's a Great Dane. I also dubbed him "The Most Interesting Dog in the World", because in my mind, he most definitely was.

We fostered him twice as we volunteer for Upper Midwest Great Dane Rescue. Both parties that adopted him were idiots and he was returned for "aggression incidents". Which to me is mind-boggling because he never showed a single sign of aggression when he was with us. Never. When he came back to us for the third time, the rescue told us: "You'll either need to keep him, or we'll have to put him down"... No brainer.

I grew up with dogs and have been around them my entire life. I never had a closer bond with a dog than I did with Mavs.

I lost him on October 7 and I still miss him every day. Not fishing for sympathy. Just wanted to share.

RIP Mavers.


----------



## Bernardini (Nov 14, 2013)

Shaun said:


> This is my best friend Maverick. He already had the name when we adopted him and I didn't really think it fit him. I always just called him "Mavs" or "Mavers". He's a Great Dane. I also dubbed him "The Most Interesting Dog in the World", because in my mind, he most definitely was.
> 
> We fostered him twice as we volunteer for Upper Midwest Great Dane Rescue. Both parties that adopted him were idiots and he was returned for "aggression incidents". Which to me is mind-boggling because he never showed a single sign of aggression when he was with us. Never. When he came back to us for the third time, the rescue told us: "You'll either need to keep him, or we'll have to put him down"... No brainer.
> 
> ...


Sorry about your loss. My wife and I have our second Dane after having our first for ten and half years. Such wonderful, loyal, gentle creatures. Don't think we will ever not have one in the house.


----------



## colavita22 (Jan 1, 2015)

Shaun said:


> This is my best friend Maverick. He already had the name when we adopted him and I didn't really think it fit him. I always just called him "Mavs" or "Mavers". He's a Great Dane. I also dubbed him "The Most Interesting Dog in the World", because in my mind, he most definitely was.
> 
> We fostered him twice as we volunteer for Upper Midwest Great Dane Rescue. Both parties that adopted him were idiots and he was returned for "aggression incidents". Which to me is mind-boggling because he never showed a single sign of aggression when he was with us. Never. When he came back to us for the third time, the rescue told us: "You'll either need to keep him, or we'll have to put him down"... No brainer.
> 
> ...


What a beautiful boy. They really do steal our hearts. I'm sorry you lost him but I'm sure you have some wonderful memories.


----------



## Bowtech4ever (Oct 25, 2014)

Shaun said:


> This is my best friend Maverick. He already had the name when we adopted him and I didn't really think it fit him. I always just called him "Mavs" or "Mavers". He's a Great Dane. I also dubbed him "The Most Interesting Dog in the World", because in my mind, he most definitely was.
> 
> We fostered him twice as we volunteer for Upper Midwest Great Dane Rescue. Both parties that adopted him were idiots and he was returned for "aggression incidents". Which to me is mind-boggling because he never showed a single sign of aggression when he was with us. Never. When he came back to us for the third time, the rescue told us: "You'll either need to keep him, or we'll have to put him down"... No brainer.
> 
> ...


He adopted you. Dogs have far better instincts than we humans.

I share your loss with total understanding, Scott


----------



## Shaun (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks guys. A lot of dog people have a breed that they really identify with and I agree with Andy. Danes are the one. Mavs would get super excited as soon as he saw me with a cigar in my hand. We'd go out on the porch and he'd lay on his big ol' dog bed while I sat and read a book and smoked a stogie. It was his favorite time of day. We spent many hours out on the porch together.


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

This is Chance. He was a rescue from an abusive owner who starved and beat him for over 5 years of his life. He was 15 pounds when we adopted him from the Foster Organization that rescued him. He also was missing most of his hair from multiple skin infections, and was fearful of everyone. He's been a member of our family for over a year now. He's about 35 pounds in that picture and has love and life in that cheerful smile!!!


----------



## colavita22 (Jan 1, 2015)

My 2 babies Luke(Bubba) and Ellie.

Edit: for some reason the pic won't show up...


----------



## Shaun (Jun 28, 2014)

Bowtech4ever said:


> He adopted you. Dogs have far better instincts than we humans.


Exactly right. Thanks, Scott.


----------



## Rocket Scientologist (Nov 11, 2014)

Bowtech4ever said:


> AWESOME markings, domestic or import?


Domestic, from breeders here in Missouri. Here's a better pic of their faces.


----------



## NorCalJaybird (Sep 2, 2014)

Love Big Ashes said:


> This is Chance. He was a rescue from an abusive owner who starved and beat him for over 5 years of his life. He was 15 pounds when we adopted him from the Foster Organization that rescued him. He also was missing most of his hair from multiple skin infections, and was fearful of everyone. He's been a member of our family for over a year now. He's about 35 pounds in that picture and has love and life in that cheerful smile!!!
> 
> View attachment 51888


You are good people! RG for you! Nuff said!

Cheers
Jay


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

I constantly have to knock her away because she loves getting close to burning smokes.


----------



## Rocket Scientologist (Nov 11, 2014)

thechasm442 said:


> I constantly have to knock her away because she loves getting close to burning smokes.


It only takes 1 time, then she'll learn.


----------



## wabashcr (Nov 26, 2014)

Love Big Ashes said:


> This is Chance. He was a rescue from an abusive owner who starved and beat him for over 5 years of his life. He was 15 pounds when we adopted him from the Foster Organization that rescued him. He also was missing most of his hair from multiple skin infections, and was fearful of everyone. He's been a member of our family for over a year now. He's about 35 pounds in that picture and has love and life in that cheerful smile!!!
> 
> View attachment 51888


:whoo::cheer2::banana::yo:

That's so awesome, and he looks so happy! Good for Chance! Our pit was rescued from some pretty bad conditions as well. Weighed 30 lbs when we got him, could see his ribs and everything. He's a fat and happy 80 lbs now.


----------



## wabashcr (Nov 26, 2014)

Shaun said:


> RIP Mavers.


:angel:

I'm so sorry for your loss. What a good looking guy he was. That face and those eyes say it all. RIP Mavs.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Bowtech4ever said:


> Beautiful girl, but I don't recognize the breed. What is she?


She's a Basenji thought to be one of the oldest dog breeds in existence. They are commonly referred to as the "barkless dog" or the "African hunting dog."


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

wabashcr said:


> :whoo::cheer2::banana::yo:
> 
> That's so awesome, and he looks so happy! Good for Chance! Our pit was rescued from some pretty bad conditions as well. Weighed 30 lbs when we got him, could see his ribs and everything. He's a fat and happy 80 lbs now.


I love seeing all the rescue pups! We have 3, all rescues, all pathetically adorable. The worst was Maxine, our pit/Rhodesian mix. Found her out back behind the warehouse. The vet estimated she had been living on the streets for about 2 years before we found her. She weighed about 45lbs and couldn't even support her full body weight when trying to stand. Now she is 75lbs of solid muscle and energy!


----------



## wabashcr (Nov 26, 2014)

CheapHumidors said:


> I love seeing all the rescue pups! We have 3, all rescues, all pathetically adorable. The worst was Maxine, our pit/Rhodesian mix. Found her out back behind the warehouse. The vet estimated she had been living on the streets for about 2 years before we found her. She weighed about 45lbs and couldn't even support her full body weight when trying to stand. Now she is 75lbs of solid muscle and energy!
> View attachment 51893


Maxine 

Beautiful!


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

wabashcr said:


> Maxine
> 
> Beautiful!


Yea, we named her after our owner's Golden Retriever, Max, who had just passed away when we found her.


----------



## wabashcr (Nov 26, 2014)

CheapHumidors said:


> Yea, we named her after our owner's Golden Retriever, Max, who had just passed away when we found her.


What a wonderful way to remember Max. :angel:


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

wabashcr said:


> What a wonderful way to remember Max. :angel:


Yep, I still miss that big oaf, but I think Maxine is Max reincarnated. They are so similar, same weird phobias and separation anxiety. They both ate a wall and destroyed plenty of doors when panicking...


----------



## Bowtech4ever (Oct 25, 2014)

Below are two rescues I have placed. 1st is Hanna. She is a Belgian Malinois. Rescued at 9 months old, litter of pit mix pups, 19 lbs, and no reason for hope. She is now 2 y/o, and my 83 y/o mother's EVERYTHING. 70 lbs. of happy, romping, devoted love. Velcro, but very respectful of Mom's age and ability. Hanna and I puff, walk, and talk for several hours every two weeks when we visit.



2nd. Is Serius (serious) White Dog is a white GSD. He was a skinny, mean, street punk. I placed him with a life long friend that had recently lost his wife to an illness. Serius is now nearly 3 y/o, 20+ lbs heavier than the picture, spends his days as a brother to my friend roaming his tree farm, scattering firewood, constantly rearranging his buried bone collection.....and loving life. We all smoke together on the porch when possible and I see a lot of healing has happened for both.



BOTH associate a cigar being selected and lit as "GOOD TIMES" and relish the opportunity to assist and join. While neither are much on conversation, they REALLY appreciate the relaxed moments of solitude our hobby affords us.

Thanks All....keep the pics coming! This has been wonderful. Cat Owners.....Way To Go :tu


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

That is fantastic Scott! Nothing heals a broken heart like the unconditional love of a dog


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

wabashcr said:


> :whoo::cheer2::banana::yo:
> 
> That's so awesome, and he looks so happy! Good for Chance! Our pit was rescued from some pretty bad conditions as well. Weighed 30 lbs when we got him, could see his ribs and everything. He's a fat and happy 80 lbs now.


Thanks!!! Wow that Pit is one lucky dog to be in your family, very cool!! Rescue is definitely my favorite breed.


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

NorCalJaybird said:


> You are good people! RG for you! Nuff said!
> 
> Cheers
> Jay


Thank you Jay, that's nice of you to say.


----------



## bluenose (Nov 16, 2014)

An older pic but here's Luca when he was about 4-5 months or so. he's a lab/shepherd/rottie mix we adopted from a shelter when he was just old enough to be away from his mother. We heard a noise under the bed on night, he managed to pull the bottom cloth off the box spring enough to crawl in to it and sleep. Didn't last long, he's now around 100 lbs but thought it was pretty funny that he managed to make himself a hammock.



And one more of him out by the lake by our old home back in Nova Scotia the summer before we moved west.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Aww Blake, he is ADORBS! You should buy him a hammock


----------



## Kookla (Dec 23, 2014)

Here are my vicious partners. They really are much scarier then they look, will lick you to death


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

bluenose said:


> An older pic but here's Luca when he was about 10 months or so. he's a lab/shepherd/rottie mix we adopted from a shelter when he was just old enough to be away from his mother. We heard a noise under the bed on night, he managed to pull the bottom cloth off the box spring enough to crawl in to it and sleep. Didn't last long, he's now around 100 lbs but thought it was pretty funny that he managed to make himself a hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gunther7912 (Oct 31, 2014)

Here is my smoking buddy Barrett.



This picture pretty much sums up this goofy boxer dog


----------



## bluenose (Nov 16, 2014)

TCBSmokes said:


> Clever pup! My two when young did the same thing, tore the bottom off the box spring....but just made a mess, no hammock! (Wait 'til I show them this). :biggrin1:


I jokingly nicknamed him dum dum but he's constantly surprising us at how smart he is


----------



## Rocket Scientologist (Nov 11, 2014)

Gunther7912 said:


> Here is my smoking buddy Barrett.
> 
> This picture pretty much sums up this goofy boxer dog


Handsome boy. Boxers are awesome.


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

Gunther7912 said:


> Here is my smoking buddy Barrett.
> 
> 
> 
> This picture pretty much sums up this goofy boxer dog


Nice dog. Is that grass real? Holy smokes.


----------



## HardHeaded (Nov 6, 2013)

Gunther7912 said:


> Here is my smoking buddy Barrett.
> 
> 
> 
> This picture pretty much sums up this goofy boxer dog


Thats sums up most boxers. Goofy drool machines. It's my wifes favorite breed. She was thrilled when a reverse brindle one went up for adoption at a rescue we foster for.


----------



## Luckysaturn13 (Jan 9, 2015)

MDSPHOTO said:


> FC Sherwood's Late Harvest Napa Rain SC Fch or as we call her Dolce.


What kind of dog is that mdsphoto? My gf was giving me a hard time for being on the computer then she saw your pic and got all excited lol


----------



## Upstatemax (Jan 11, 2015)

Luckysaturn13 said:


> What kind of dog is that mdsphoto? My gf was giving me a hard time for being on the computer then she saw your pic and got all excited lol


Looks like a Basenji


----------



## Luckysaturn13 (Jan 9, 2015)

HardHeaded said:


> My outdoor smoking buddies. From left to right.
> German Shepherd mix - Tanka
> Jack Russel Mix - Trapper John
> Boxer - Tilly
> ...


Good for you hardhead! sounds like you have a big heart. Rescue dogs are awesome . My last dog I literally rescued from a coyote trap when I was out scouting deer tracks. The dogs definitely seem to be thankfull every day and are so happy to have someone to love them. When the kids get a little bigger were going to rescue a gsd. We were looking for one about 7 months ago but found out we going to have another baby so we put that on hold for a bit.


----------



## Luckysaturn13 (Jan 9, 2015)

Cool ill have to look it up. ive never seen one like that before. Its a beautiful dog @bowtech if you ever need help getting a dog threw Missouri to a vet let me know. I have a screwey work schedule so we will have to figure it out but im game. Im right out side of stl metro. I also have a rotc buddy of mine who lives in cape girdeau who I bet would be willing to help too!


----------



## Upstatemax (Jan 11, 2015)

My Shepherd:









She knows to go sit by the front door when the humidor is opened.


----------



## Shaun (Jun 28, 2014)

wabashcr said:


> :angel:
> 
> I'm so sorry for your loss. What a good looking guy he was. That face and those eyes say it all. RIP Mavs.


Thanks, bro!


----------



## Bowtech4ever (Oct 25, 2014)

Luckysaturn13 said:


> Cool ill have to look it up. ive never seen one like that before. Its a beautiful dog @bowtech if you ever need help getting a dog threw Missouri to a vet let me know. I have a screwey work schedule so we will have to figure it out but im game. Im right out side of stl metro. I also have a rotc buddy of mine who lives in cape girdeau who I bet would be willing to help too!


:tu Sincere thanks to you! PM me when you get a chance, and I'll add you to the list. If you ever get a chance to bring a new friend to a veteran, you will never forget it. BT


----------



## Bowtech4ever (Oct 25, 2014)

Upstatemax said:


> My Shepherd:
> 
> View attachment 51919
> 
> ...


:beerchug: Beautiful girl! I LOVE the breed. Want to rescue them all.


----------



## Rorick (Nov 21, 2014)

Don't smoke much with my pets, or in general with the onset of the cold not long after I started the hobby, but I figure I can showcase my pals.

First one is Ranger, a Walker hound we rescued from the (at the time) local humane society. A couple found him barking outside their window and dropped him off. We think he was someone's hunting dog that either wandered off in training, or, more likely, was let go when he didn't perform. Funny thing is, he chose us, not the other way around.

Second one is Luna. She was my sister's dog but had to leave her here at home because she couldn't take her when she moved out. My dad claims ownership of her now (Though both of them are "family dogs" anyway). Sister got her from a dog park friend after he bred his dogs. And if you're wondering, she's not a setter, but a full blooded golden retriever.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Luckysaturn13 said:


> What kind of dog is that mdsphoto? My gf was giving me a hard time for being on the computer then she saw your pic and got all excited lol


She's a Basenji. They are a great 3rd dog, but I would not recommend them for someone who is a novice dog owner. Below is a great character trait list put out by a breeder.




10 Reasons Not to Get a Basenji

1. They can be noisy. Though it's true they don't bark, they can growl, whine, scream and yodel. And when I say scream, I mean SCREAM!!!!!!!!!

2. They can be destructive. Basenjis get bored very easily. If you do not give them something to do, they will FIND something to do. It usually involves ruining something you value, but irresistible to them. They will eat almost anything: paper, Kleenex, toilet tissue, q-tips, plastic, wood, carpet, kids toys, etc. They must be crated when not supervised, for their own safety, as well as that of your belongings. It is true, they are worse as puppies, and most will get better with age. However, some don't, and the time it takes to 'get better' and the degree of 'getting better' varies a lot. Some turn into perfect angels, some are always troublemakers.

3. They are hard to train. For thousands of years, the basenji has had to be an independent thinker to survive. Therefore, they do not see the need to obey humans. Positive training methods must be used and even then, they usually only obey if it doesn't interfere with what they want. I have found that you must trick the basenji into thinking that what you want, is what he wants.

4. They are destructive. However, if you have kids, you will be amazed at how quickly your children will learn to put away their things. Husbands too : )

5. They are escape artists. Because they are hunters, and have such a high prey instinct, basenjis must not be trusted off lead unless in a well fenced area. I have found the best to be a 6 ft wooden privacy fence, with the cross boards on the side away from the basenji. Chain link fences are often merely ladders to where they want to go. The radio controlled fences (dog wears a collar that 'zaps' them when they cross) do not work. To a basenji, the zap is only a mild inconvenience when chasing a squirrel or rabbit. They are very fast and very strong for their size. It has been said that the main cause of death in younger basenjis is being hit by a car. Basenji owners must be very careful when opening doors. Many basenjis have escaped in this way, and unfortunately, been killed by traffic.

6. They are a high energy breed. A basenji may appear calm and aloof. But if he does not get enough exercise, he begins to release his energy in ways we humans do not approve of, mainly destroying things. If you do not have a fenced yard, plan on taking lots of walks. Every day. Ask me about lure coursing. It is a great sport, and uses up that basenji energy in a positive way, allowing the dog to do what it was bred to do, hunt and run. Basenjis can be happy in the city, in apartments, or condos, but only with owners who understand they will have to devote a lot of time and energy keeping their basenji happy.

7. They need human companionship. They can not just be left out in the yard, fed, watered, but not part of the family. They must be included in your life, as they consider themselves one of the family. They require a lot of time and attention, acting like 2 year old children much of the time. If you work long hours, think long and hard if you will be able to furnish the companionship a basenji needs.

8. Did I mention they can be destructive? They chew a lot. Though many basenjis, as they get older, become less destructive, some do not change.

9. They have an almost uncontrollable 'chase' instinct. Little critters beware! However, if raised with cats, they can live in peace. I do not however recommend them in homes with hamsters, ferrets, gerbils, birds, and especially rabbits unless they can be isolated.

10. They are stubborn. If you are a control freak and demand complete obedience, do not get this breed. They will not back down, and you can end up with a confused, aggressive animal.


----------



## Luckysaturn13 (Jan 9, 2015)

MDSPHOTO said:


> She's a Basenji. They are a great 3rd dog, but I would not recommend them for someone who is a novice dog owner. Below is a great character trait list put out by a breeder.
> .


Aww man that remids me so much of my blue heeler! I miss that lil guy. I have a 1/2 acre fenced in area in my back yard with an 8' wooden fence. I also have a dog agility course about 1/2 mile down the road from the the scouts just built at the local park. Would be the perfect set up. ill have to think is over again in about a year. My 2nd son will be here in about 60 days  I think a baby and puppie would be too much of a challenge for me and her with me working 60hrs a week right now. thanks for the info


----------



## Upstatemax (Jan 11, 2015)

Luckysaturn13 said:


> Aww man that remids me so much of my blue heeler! I miss that lil guy. I have a 1/2 acre fenced in area in my back yard with an 8' wooden fence. I also have a dog agility course about 1/2 mile down the road from the the scouts just built at the local park. Would be the perfect set up. ill have to think is over again in about a year. My 2nd son will be here in about 60 days  I think a baby and puppie would be too much of a challenge for me and her with me working 60hrs a week right now. thanks for the info


A brand new baby, tough work schedule and puppy is hard enough.

A brand new baby, tough work schedule and a Basenji puppy is a whole different level!

They are a crazy energetic and high drive dog. I would only consider getting one if I had a lot of time to devote to it.

With everything on and about to be on your plate, you may want to consider an English Bulldog, lol.

Try and get this one!


----------



## Luckysaturn13 (Jan 9, 2015)

Upstatemax said:


> A brand new baby, tough work schedule and puppy is hard enough.
> A brand new baby, tough work schedule and a Basenji puppy is a whole different level!
> They are a crazy energetic and high drive dog. I would only consider getting one if I had a lot of time to devote to it.
> With everything on and about to be on your plate, you may want to consider an English Bulldog, lol.
> Try and get this one!


Looks like me after getting home after a long day at work and when my son finally passes out! Im hoping to cut my working hrs down soon .... fingers crossed! Right now we have a black palmarinan. Shes my homie! ill post a pic tonight when I get home. Right now she looks like she has mainge... tried to save some money by shaving her myself because it was too crazy trying to clean all her hair up. She sheads like crazy.


----------



## Ilroy (Nov 19, 2014)

Same Howie in all the pics...first one just a flash gave him alien eyes...the last one was his first time in the snow ever.


----------



## wally1031 (Jan 6, 2012)

Here is my smoking buddy. As soon as he hears the rustling of a cigar wrapper being taken from the humidor; he comes running. Yes he does wander a little but he always returns to check up on me. This is Nova.


----------



## Gunther7912 (Oct 31, 2014)

Rocket Scientologist said:


> Handsome boy. Boxers are awesome.


Thank you! I agree but I'm a little biased 



TCBSmokes said:


> Nice dog. Is that grass real? Holy smokes.


Haha, I never noticed how green the grass was in that pic. Yes it is real  I enjoy keeping our yard looking good, but this fella makes it tough......



HardHeaded said:


> Thats sums up most boxers. Goofy drool machines. It's my wifes favorite breed. She was thrilled when a reverse brindle one went up for adoption at a rescue we foster for.


We have been looking into a rescue for our next dog. Barrett came from a breeder and only after we got him did we find the NW Boxer Rescue. They will be where we get our boxers from now on.


----------



## Luckysaturn13 (Jan 9, 2015)

my pooch and I enjoying a stick!


----------



## ELLASU (Jun 9, 2014)

I have all rescues except my DIL Alaskan Malmute Hachi. I took home a calico from work we named Cali and she is the head bitch. Everyone else in the house does what she demands. I also brought home a border collie/bird dog mix named chip. My wife rescued a black kitten we named Lolo. I'll post pics later when I can dig some up.


----------



## rebus20 (Jan 1, 2015)

My bed headed Abby.


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

Just wanted to include a before and after picture of our Chance who was rescued from and abusive family after 5 years of neglect, starvation, intimidation, beatings, you name it Chance probably endured it and just "accepted" it as life. They locked him in a closet in the basement and kept him in there like a prisoner for the majority of his life. He was so malnourished, having lost more than half of his body weight, that the only food he ate was bugs and whatever he could beg from those cruel people. He still tries to catch flies (which is pretty cute). It took SO MUCH PATIENCE to earn his trust. He has a form of PTSD from a past life. There are certain things we still can't do even after a year, like walking into a dark room or raising our voices around him, which sets him off in a self defensive tangent. It takes awhile for him to recognize us and realize that we're not there to beat him. We've just come to accept him for who he is and realize that Love can only do so much, it can't erase what he endured for 5 years (35 dog years or so). This has been a huge challenge and a learning experience but we couldn't ask for a more loving companion. We're both definitely making up for lost time, everyday with each other is a gift. His name was chosen by the hundreds of Facebook followers on the organizations page. Having grown up with the movie "Homeward Bound" and figuring Chance has already had 2 names in his lifetime, we decided to keep it when we adopted him. His name works on so many different levels but my favorite is still Chance from Homeward Bound. The pictures below are a true testament OF WHAT LOVE CAN DO.


----------



## Bernardini (Nov 14, 2013)

Love Big Ashes said:


> Just wanted to include a before and after picture of our Chance who was rescued from and abusive family after 5 years of neglect, starvation, intimidation, beatings, you name it Chance probably endured it and just "accepted" it as life. They locked him in a closet in the basement and kept him in there like a prisoner for the majority of his life. He was so malnourished, having lost more than half of his body weight, that the only food he ate was bugs and whatever he could beg from those cruel people. He still tries to catch flies (which is pretty cute). It took SO MUCH PATIENCE to earn his trust. He has a form of PTSD from a past life. There are certain things we still can't do even after a year, like walking into a dark room or raising our voices around him, which sets him off in a self defensive tangent. It takes awhile for him to recognize us and realize that we're not there to beat him. We've just come to accept him for who he is and realize that Love can only do so much, it can't erase what he endured for 5 years (35 dog years or so). This has been a huge challenge and a learning experience but we couldn't ask for a more loving companion. We're both definitely making up for lost time, everyday with each other is a gift. His name was chosen by the hundreds of Facebook followers on the organizations page. Having grown up with the movie "Homeward Bound" and figuring Chance has already had 2 names in his lifetime, we decided to keep it when we adopted him. His name works on so many different levels but my favorite is still Chance from Homeward Bound. The pictures below are a true testament OF WHAT LOVE CAN DO.
> View attachment 51956
> View attachment 51957


That is awesome that you took him in and are giving him a second chance (no pun intended) on life. That first pick is unbelievable. There are some really cruel bastards out there.


----------



## Lightninrod (May 17, 2014)

That's Ginger, our Ocicat and me enjoying our front porch and an AF Canones. We're in the garage in the winter time.

Dan


----------



## Bowtech4ever (Oct 25, 2014)

@Love Big Ashes, you are to be commended for this badly needed rescue. I agree, the name "Chance" is very appropriate. Imagine the small things that mean so much to him now.


----------



## Shaun (Jun 28, 2014)

Love Big Ashes said:


> Just wanted to include a before and after picture of our Chance who was rescued from and abusive family after 5 years of neglect, starvation, intimidation, beatings, you name it Chance probably endured it and just "accepted" it as life. They locked him in a closet in the basement and kept him in there like a prisoner for the majority of his life. He was so malnourished, having lost more than half of his body weight, that the only food he ate was bugs and whatever he could beg from those cruel people. He still tries to catch flies (which is pretty cute). It took SO MUCH PATIENCE to earn his trust. He has a form of PTSD from a past life. There are certain things we still can't do even after a year, like walking into a dark room or raising our voices around him, which sets him off in a self defensive tangent. It takes awhile for him to recognize us and realize that we're not there to beat him. We've just come to accept him for who he is and realize that Love can only do so much, it can't erase what he endured for 5 years (35 dog years or so). This has been a huge challenge and a learning experience but we couldn't ask for a more loving companion. We're both definitely making up for lost time, everyday with each other is a gift. His name was chosen by the hundreds of Facebook followers on the organizations page. Having grown up with the movie "Homeward Bound" and figuring Chance has already had 2 names in his lifetime, we decided to keep it when we adopted him. His name works on so many different levels but my favorite is still Chance from Homeward Bound. The pictures below are a true testament OF WHAT LOVE CAN DO.
> View attachment 51956
> View attachment 51957


Wow! What an incredible transformation. Great work. Thanks so much for saving this guy.


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

Bernardini said:


> That is awesome that you took him in and are giving him a second chance (no pun intended) on life. That first pick is unbelievable. There are some really cruel bastards out there.


Thanks. Like I said his name works on so many levels, all of them good though. Hell he's giving us a chance. My sister who does Art on her spare time, painted a picture frame with a saying that goes like this: "TAKING a CHANCE to RESCUE a FAMILY WITHOUT a DOG"


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

Shaun said:


> Wow! What an incredible transformation. Great work. Thanks so much for saving this guy.


Thanks Shaun, Chance saved us more than we saved him. Our previous dog died from cancer and we were without a dog for almost 2 years, which is a longtime considering I've had a dog everyday of my life. It was like living without breathing. We have a sign by our front door that reads "A Home Without a Dog is Just a House", I never put much thought into that until our dog Oscar died. It nice to have that void filled again.


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

Bowtech4ever said:


> @Love Big Ashes, you are to be commended for this badly needed rescue. I agree, the name "Chance" is very appropriate. Imagine the small things that mean so much to him now.


Thanks Scott, Chance has 2 beds now and a whole box full of toys, best of all he has a nice place to sleep; upstairs by my bed (or on it when it thunders outside). For his birthday, I grilled him a slice of Salmon. That cruel family didn't pass on his real birthday, so we just go by the first day he came home to his Forever Home. They also didn't pass on his age or breed. So to this day we have only guesses as to how old he is (by his teeth) or what breed or mixed breed he is.


----------



## Gunther7912 (Oct 31, 2014)

Barrett and I out for a walk. He couldn't be bothered to look over for the picture...


----------



## ELLASU (Jun 9, 2014)

@Matthew, you and your family are to thanked for caring for such a beautiful boy. I know God is pleased with you for taking in his creation and caring for him. I will never understand the cruelty of some people. He is a good looking guy, I'm sure he is grateful for y'all care. Kudos to you sir. Bump for you!


----------



## ELLASU (Jun 9, 2014)

oops double post!


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Murphy the Lab at 9 weeks










Puppy Class graduate










at 8 months




























His First bday










Christmas Ham at 18 months.










Last Summer after a nice walk. Hes just over 5 years now.


----------



## LazyCaturdayz (Dec 28, 2014)

Great pictures and a gorgeous dog!


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

A better photo of Chance with the smoke of the day (HDM Epi.#1 ) while out back grilling some chops for dinner.


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

ELLASU said:


> @Matthew, you and your family are to thanked for caring for such a beautiful boy. I know God is pleased with you for taking in his creation and caring for him. I will never understand the cruelty of some people. He is a good looking guy, I'm sure he is grateful for y'all care. Kudos to you sir. Bump for you!


Thank you Philip Appreciate it brother.


----------



## Big Tex (Apr 18, 2011)

Here's a shot of my two. The shaggy one is a golden doodle and the other is a yellow lab. The doodle is 5 and the lab is almost 12. Had a black lab that I had to put down the day after Labor Day due to cancer, she was 11 years old.


----------



## Nicks85 (Sep 20, 2014)

My 4 yr old American Bulldog Pebbles.


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

Cocoa (Catahoula Leopard Dog) and Walter (Tree Walker Coonhound). Both rescues


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Rob, he is so cute! His graduation photo is priceless!


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

My little Rufus climbing a palm tree on our last outing


----------



## Bernardini (Nov 14, 2013)

Nicks85 said:


> My 4 yr old American Bulldog Pebbles.


Look at that face! LOL, she looks mad that you stopped to take a pic. Don't F*ck with Pebbles!!! :bounce:


----------



## trackeryak (Jan 14, 2015)

My baby girl Hailey. We adopted her from a family that kept her in a crate 18 hrs a day. Rotti/Shep/Black Lab mix.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

trackeryak said:


> View attachment 52000
> 
> 
> My baby girl Hailey. We adopted her from a family that kept her in a crate 18 hrs a day. Rotti/Shep/Black Lab mix.


That is awesome Tim! Some people are just not meant to have pets!

I "stole" Rufus from my fiancé's ex roommate who bought him to carry around in his "man-purse" and then got annoyed that he ate and pooped and hated being carried in a purse. So the guy kept him in a crate all day except when he took him out ONCE a day for 5 minutes (if he remembered) and then would rant and scream at him for peeing in his crate. WHAT? Dogs have to pee more than once a day? Who knew?


----------



## trackeryak (Jan 14, 2015)

I know what you mean! Hailey was very under weight and her growth was stunted from being in the crate so much. Now she has her own couch, goes for lots of walks and loves to go swimming. She is spoiled big time!


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

trackeryak said:


> I know what you mean! Hailey was very under weight and her growth was stunted from being in the crate so much. Now she has her own couch, goes for lots of walks and loves to go swimming. She is spoiled big time!


Lucky her! Rufus is spoiled rotten too. No crate, big fenced in backyard to run around in, tons of walks, and at least 1 "puppy-outing" a week.


----------



## BryanV (Jan 16, 2015)

My boy Hendrix last week
18 months - 105lbs - Mastiff / Sheppard mix


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Hendrix, as in Jimmy? 
Sad puppy eyes for the win!


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

Not that often he stays out when I'm smoking, at least longer than 5-10 minutes at a time..


----------



## BryanV (Jan 16, 2015)

Hendrix as in Jimi yep! And yeah those eyes are the reason he gets whatever he wants unfortunately lol. Sorry about the sideways photos


----------



## jasonrc25 (Dec 24, 2014)

My dog Snoopy looking across the fence for his best friend Bandit. Snoopy loves it when I smoke cigars, because I will play with him while smoking.


----------



## Cocker_dude (Jan 27, 2014)

Drez_ said:


> Not that often he stays out when I'm smoking, at least longer than 5-10 minutes at a time..


Looks kinda like a cocker?


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

Cocker_dude said:


> Looks kinda like a cocker?


He's a mini Dachshund.


----------



## Bowtech4ever (Oct 25, 2014)

Tombstone said:


>


 @Tombstone! the face and especially the eyes are aaaaaaawsome. Love those looks. Can't beat a good snow stash either. What breed? Looks very close to a Norwegian Elkhound I used to have.


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

Bowtech4ever said:


> @Tombstone! the face and especially the eyes are aaaaaaawsome. Love those looks. Can't beat a good snow stash either. What breed? Looks very close to a Norwegian Elkhound I used to have.


She is an akita.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Missy and me at Dawn.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2019)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










puppers being weird.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

MISSY and I going to Pet store.
Happy Sunday GODS DAY!
Peace to all!


----------



## bowhunter444 (Oct 16, 2020)

Renagade making himself comfortable in the camper









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tryan606 (10 mo ago)

I stumbled on this old thread and had to share a picture of little Rex and his stogie stick. I didn't want another dog (my wife did, so here we are), but he grew on me quickly, and now is my shadow. Rex goes everywhere with me and loves to sit out with me and chew on his "stogie," while I enjoy good smoke.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ (Jun 22, 2018)

My gal Josie...adopted her last July.










She's my kind of dog, she doesn't care for deer in _her _yard!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

I’m locking this thread, please use the other one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

